# Angle Front Binding?



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

0-0 is weird as shit. Try start at 15 -15 duck if you're riding park.

No wonder your legs feel fucked :dizzy:


----------



## Slydepro76 (Sep 27, 2012)

grafta said:


> 0-0 is weird as shit. Try start at 15 -15 duck if you're riding park.
> 
> No wonder your legs feel fucked :dizzy:


ya ive rode that way for like 2 years u used to be 15-0 but that was way back in the day. Wouldn't having your back foot in a negative stance feel weird as fuck?:blink:


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Slydepro76 said:


> ya ive rode that way for like 2 years u used to be 15-0 but that was way back in the day. Wouldn't having your back foot in a negative stance feel weird as fuck?:blink:


I think most park riders at least start @ 15 -15 so when the are riding switch its not weird. Having your front foot pointed towards the nose just makes sense though as far as control and ergonomics. I am more a free rider I guess and I ride 18 -9


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Slydepro76 said:


> ya ive rode that way for like 2 years u used to be 15-0 but that was way back in the day. Wouldn't having your back foot in a negative stance feel weird as fuck?:blink:



It might take a few runs to get used to. My knees ache just thinking about riding a 0-0 stance though.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Simple way to see how it'll feel on your knees:

Stand with your feet approx 21" apart (centre to centre) or whatever your bindings are centred on. Point your toes directly forward, then try to bend down and twist forward and back. See how it feels on your knees?

Now point your toes roughly 15 degrees out on both feet and try again (11:30 and 12:30 on a clock is 15 degrees +-). See how it feels on your knees? You can try the same thing at different angles, less rear angle, more forward, etc. and it should give you a rough idea of your comfort zone.

SOME people are comfortable at 0/0. I'm not one of them... I'm heavily into freeriding and I still ride -12/+12 or so, because when riding switch and/or doing freestyle tricks in the off-piste I want a symmetrical feeling.


----------



## Slydepro76 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks I will try that. So +15 in the front and -15 in rear roughly? I would think it would be weird with my back foot pointing out.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Slydepro76 said:


> Thanks I will try that. So +15 in the front and -15 in rear roughly? I would think it would be weird with my back foot pointing out.


I started in the early 90's when EVERY board was set up with the back foot at 0, and the front at around 25-30 degrees. I started experimenting when I got my own boards and finally found that about -12/+12 is right for me. Remember there are pros that ride +10/+30, and there are pros that ride -15/+15 so neither position is "right".

Since you've been boarding at 0/0 I say start small and go with something like -6/+9 or -9/+9 and go from there. No point in changing TOO much at once.

Edit: Here's a couple sites showing what some of the pros ride. The first site almost all of them are asymmetrical duck (higher front angle, but still a negative rear angle), other sites show various results...

http://snowboarding.transworld.net/1000022263/uncategorized/what-the-pros-are-rockin-in-2005/

http://legacy.cs.uu.nl/daan/snow/stance.html <-most of the data here is 10+ years old and very well could be outright wrong...


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I ride 0 and am a park rider. Duck stance is better.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

mines 21+,10+


----------



## Bear5001 (Dec 5, 2012)

I agree with poutanen completely, from how to test it to why... I would just like to add two things... One jump off a bench or table, or the bottom stair, how do you land? In a good stance for you most likely. Two, just like poutanen said range of motion combined with how comfortable it is... Can you flex all the way? Without pain? Not just up and down, but fore aft, and edge to edge too? Plus a duck stance increases your ability to torsionally twist the board resulting in increased performance! And again to second what poutanen said, make small adjustments then ride for several runs then decide how you feel...

My thoughts are you will settle between 8 and 17 degrees duck for each foot. Just play with it while riding, and also while static: strap in in the flats and test ranges of motion... Any pain? Probably not good for you... Remember, adjusting these settings are not science class, and should be fun and changeable as you develop as a rider...

Have Fun!


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Rule of thumb:

Duck stances = Park
Positive angles = All mountain/carving stances

also keep your set back in mind!


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I ride 15/15 park and all mountain, centered and about 24". It feels just right and I've never had any issues with my carving, I also ride switch about 40% of the time so I like having the same stance for both.


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

I also ride at +12/-12. Simply optimal for my riding, and I mostly do park.


----------

